# My Uncle's Latest Ballet...



## jononotbono (May 30, 2020)

Every once in a while you get the coolest of e-mails and this particular one just came from my uncle Philip Feeney.

Hi Luke,
Hope you’re keeping safe - are you still in Florida, or have you gone back to NY?
If you’re sharpish you might be able to catch a couple of Feeney ballets that are being streamed until next Thursday. The Royal Ballet are streaming The Cellist, Cathy Marston’s bio-piece about Jacquline Du Pré, on Royal Opera House’s page on Youtube. Also San Francisco Ballet are streaming Snowblind, based on Ethan Frome by Edith Wharton which you can access on [email protected] Weird that they are both being streamed the same week! Stay safe!! much love Feeney x

He's an incredible composer for Ballet so if you wanna check out a Ballet, being streamed, then The Royal Ballet are streaming The Cellist, Cathy Marston’s bio-piece about Jacquline Du Pré on the Royal Opera House's You Tube channel...

Thought someone here may enjoy this!


----------



## Stringtree (May 30, 2020)

Having Arts friends is so awesome, even though I may never get to meet them. 

Sometimes a wild sense of humor. Other times a piece of beauty I might have missed.

Thanks for this. 

Greg


----------



## jononotbono (May 30, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> Having Arts friends is so awesome, even though I may never get to meet them.
> 
> Sometimes a wild sense of humor. Other times a piece of beauty I might have missed.
> 
> ...



No problem. My uncle is amazing. He's composed the ballets for Cinderella, Hunchback of Notre Dame, Peter Pan, Dracula. The list goes on. And with Royal Ballet, Central Ballet, again the list goes on. He studied music in Vienna before computers existed in the home and needless to say, in the 5 - 10 minutes I may or may not see him at Christmas time, I get so excited by what he does let alone reach out to me.  

I think The Royal Ballet put this out because they have been hit incredibly hard by the Coronavirus. World tours cancelled, The Royal Opera House closed. Again, that list goes on.

Anyway, I'm glad other people appreciate this! 

Bono


----------

